# High Tren, Low Test.....



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anybody used low test and high tren for a bulk, what were sides and gains??

& How did it compare sides and gains wise to test higher than tren if you did both??


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Friend of mine is running 200mg test, 1g tren and 1.4g EQ.... had amazing results. He swears by high tren and low test.

Im currently running 1g tren with 600mg test and masteron, only been on higher dosage tren for a week though so can't say anything compared to equal dosing.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

what about the other way around, i'm considering tren but have heard crazy stuff lol and will probably start on 20mg tren and 500mg test


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mshadows said:


> Friend of mine is running 200mg test, 1g tren and 1.4g EQ.... had amazing results. He swears by high tren and low test.
> 
> Im currently running 1g tren with 600mg test and masteron, only been on higher dosage tren for a week though so can't say anything compared to equal dosing.


did your friend run it on a bulk or a cut?

theres lots of threads on here sayin its great for recomp cutting but curious as to what high tren and low test would be like for bulking


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

achilles88 said:


> did your friend run it on a bulk or a cut?
> 
> theres lots of threads on here sayin its great for recomp cutting but curious as to what high tren and low test would be like for bulking


He is bulking, Tren will almost certainly maintain your bf% even when bulking.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> what about the other way around, i'm considering tren but have heard crazy stuff lol and will probably start on 20mg tren and 500mg test


20 mg tren I hope this is daily as 20 mg a week will not show U a crazy ride lol also 20 a day isn't great tbh I'd up to around atleast 250 300 a week


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

lol yeah i meant 200mg per week being honest i get anxious when it comes to shoving stuff in my butt cheeks and tren sounds crazy so but scared but i think fck it it seems too nice to not use ..thanks


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump, anybody else input on this


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I've tried 3:1 tren to test ratio when bulking as the greatest amount of tren compared to test and gone as high as 2.5:1 test to tren ratio.

I have found 2:1 test to tren to be the best for bulking. It kept me lean and allowed me to grow well.

The higher tren to test ratio I dropped more bodyfat on than anything so I would rather use that as part of a recomp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm currently running higher tren than test, 500 test, 750tren with 1g EQ.

Nicest cycle i've run so far, as I am getting really good strength gains, yet I am leaning out too, my hunger is off the charts, and I am getting more and more vascular from the EQ i'd guess.

Happy camper tbh, with tren > test.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

thnx for replies guys :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

achilles88 said:


> Has anybody used low test and high tren for a bulk, what were sides and gains??
> 
> & How did it compare sides and gains wise to test higher than tren if you did both??


sides better, gains less :rockon:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> sides better, gains less :rockon:


The message that sometimes you just need to man up!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

RowRow said:


> The message that sometimes you just need to man up!


Lol never again


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Does this method stop sides such as night sweats?


On tren ace I find it does.

On enan, no dice.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

I did this with equipoise added. My prolactin was high im sure and had gyno for the first time ever which I reversed. Worked well, looked harder, veins etc


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I ran 200 test p, 500 tren a and mast p and I loved it, will be running the same cycle but with primo 12 weeks up until this cycle and then all the way through.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Just to do with blood levels I think, tons of people have noted the same.

I tested both one after the other last year and going onto same dose ace was massive relief in terms of heat, sleep etc.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Yeah ace is cool except best used with ed injections so bit of a pain


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Half life of ace pretty short, shorter than prop so it will dip and rise if you did it say eod with prop. I found sides down and results up doing ed. Pain doing the jabs obviously though.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> No way i'm doing ed injections. Ill stick to my usual eod, it's more than enough.
> 
> Acetate is around 3 days and Prop is around 2 days I'm sure anyway.


Halif life of acetate is a day mate, half of prop.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Does this method stop sides such as night sweats?


It does for me , I can get sweats just of high test alone, what you planning dose wise ?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Doesn't sound right. I'm sure there around the same time, give or take 12 hours or so.
> 
> I've always run it eod or Mon/wed/Thurs with no problems.


Well the difference between 1 day and 2 days is not that much more than 12 hours mate lol

Course you can run it EOD but it's definitely dropping away quite a bit by the time you get to the 48hr mark. Who cares if it works though 

Just google and see first few results referring to 1 day half life and ed injects being best.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

How do you guys find the sides on 1g tren a week?


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Im on 700mg test E and 350 Tren A a week at the min, recomping after injury 8 weeks in, and great results so far. Had few sleep issues and wee bit of gyno from the test but other than that no real issues. I was always under the impression its best to do 2-1 test to tren to alleviate the tren sides no?

Doses im on id recommend cant fault it!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

low test high tren is the best way to cycle tren for many reasons. the biggest one is that tren is Way more androgenic then test so it'll always beat test to the androgen receptors. this leads to more test being in a free or unbound state (if you prefere that term). when test is unbound it's chances of coming across the aromatize enzyme or SHBG increases dramatically. this leads to an increase in estrogen as well as progestrone. so imagine having the sides of 2 female hormones in your body. thats why a lot of people suffer side effects on high test moderate tren. i use high tren low test in my cut but this year i'm recommending (depending on your blood pressure) low test, high tren and eq 20 week cycle for lean gains, lots of strength, an increase in appitite and fullness. my brother is doing the following...

test E @250mg pw 1-20

tren E @600mg pw 1-20

EQ @750mg pw 1-20

he'll also bridge to pct with an oral too and be cycling some thermobolics too...lrobably T3 and ECA.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> How do you guys find the sides on 1g tren a week?


i never have any issues...the only compound i truly loath is DNP...i absolutely hate it but it's the best at what it does.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> low test high tren is the best way to cycle tren for many reasons. the biggest one is that tren is Way more androgenic then test so it'll always beat test to the androgen receptors. this leads to more test being in a free or unbound state (if you prefere that term). when test is unbound it's chances of coming across the aromatize enzyme or SHBG increases dramatically. this leads to an increase in estrogen as well as progestrone. so imagine having the sides of 2 female hormones in your body. thats why a lot of people suffer side effects on high test moderate tren. i use high tren low test in my cut but this year i'm recommending (depending on your blood pressure) low test, high tren and eq 20 week cycle for lean gains, lots of strength, an increase in appitite and fullness. my brother is doing the following...
> 
> test E @250mg pw 1-20
> 
> ...


This is what I've started a week ago

Test E 200mg

Tren E 450mg

EQ 800mg

With one-rip as a kick starter.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ignore this post


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ahal84 said:


> This is what I've started a week ago
> 
> Test E 200mg
> 
> ...


whats your BP like? if it gets too high use asperin to thin the blood


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> whats your BP like? if it gets too high use asperin to thin the blood


So far it's ok I'm only 2 weeks into my cycle.

How many mgs would u recommend of aspirin?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I started my cycle with a higher test E to tren E ratio

but for the last six weeks due to Tren E being out of stock I've ordered Test P & Tren A which will a 50/50 ratio of both


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> low test high tren is the best way to cycle tren for many reasons. the biggest one is that tren is Way more androgenic then test so it'll always beat test to the androgen receptors. this leads to more test being in a free or unbound state (if you prefere that term). when test is unbound it's chances of coming across the aromatize enzyme or SHBG increases dramatically. this leads to an increase in estrogen as well as progestrone. so imagine having the sides of 2 female hormones in your body. thats why a lot of people suffer side effects on high test moderate tren. i use high tren low test in my cut but this year i'm recommending (depending on your blood pressure) low test, high tren and eq 20 week cycle for lean gains, lots of strength, an increase in appitite and fullness. my brother is doing the following...
> 
> test E @250mg pw 1-20
> 
> ...


But if u stack in armidex for estrogen and proviron to free up the test from shbg, you wont get estrogen or progesterone.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> whats your BP like? if it gets too high use asperin to thin the blood


I had a sneaky go on the blood monitor at A&E the other night whilst my daughter was getting checked over. At rest my pulse was 80 and blood pressure was 146 / 85. Not sure what it should be, would that be classed as high?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well...

from some of the posts I've read all my doses are low LOL.

However....when I do use tren again I think it will be 400 test 400 tren-E


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've googled it and found numerous forum with half life lists, suggesting acetate is 3 days long. I haven't heard much on ed injections are better to be honest.
> 
> I won't be doing ed for sure, as I hate injecting


3 days is about the total life of acetate and as you know with pinning we tend to top up when half life is kicking in. It's just a blood levels timing thing on how much better it's going to be i.e. higher, more consistent levels for longer. Whatever works for you though mate, it's a good combination and results should be nice


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have just started 140mg test/tren/mast/npp eod.

This is the first cycle I have ran where test hasn't been higher than the rest.

Looking to run high tren/mast and low test next cycle.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Running tren 3-1 ratio to test. 600mg tren e 200mg test400.

started with tren ace which i feel is better for less sides.

don't no why. thought tren was tren just different ester.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ahal84 said:


> So far it's ok I'm only 2 weeks into my cycle.
> 
> How many mgs would u recommend of aspirin?


try a tab eod and monitor your BP daily and adjust accordingly, you know your body better then anyone so you'd start the protocal and manipulate it in a way to make your body feel it's best.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bsmotorsport said:


> I had a sneaky go on the blood monitor at A&E the other night whilst my daughter was getting checked over. At rest my pulse was 80 and blood pressure was 146 / 85. Not sure what it should be, would that be classed as high?


It's classed as high mate, keep checking it for a few readings over the day i would to get a better idea.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

bsmotorsport said:


> I had a sneaky go on the blood monitor at A&E the other night whilst my daughter was getting checked over. At rest my pulse was 80 and blood pressure was 146 / 85. Not sure what it should be, would that be classed as high?


it is a tad on the high side mate...i recommend we all monitor our BP's regardless of if we've got low or high blood pressure. if it's low then choose compounds to bring it up like EQ if it's high watch your diet and cycle some asperin.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im going to give this another go 150 test e a week with tren a, the most being 700mg if i get that far.


----------

